# I am in need of an invoice can somebody please help



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

OK guy's I need some help,
I am in need of an invoice. One of my customers asked for 1 and I said ok I'll get 1 for you. I have been sending them a typed letter everytime I bill him and his accountant is a lil tough. Is there anybody that can help me out. I am not that great with excel because I don't use it enough. I would gladly appreciate any help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

See if you can print "invoice" on it.


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

make sure you have an invoice number along with invoice. Start with the number 0001. The next invoice you send to anyone make that 0002 and so on. I would recommend using some sort of accounting software like quickbooks or peachtree. If you can figure how to work this site you can figure how to work that software...even if you are a "Meathead".


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Buddy Quick Books will save you SO MUCH money.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

meathead1134 said:


> OK guy's I need some help,
> I am in need of an invoice. One of my customers asked for 1 and I said ok I'll get 1 for you. I have been sending them a typed letter everytime I bill him and his accountant is a lil tough. Is there anybody that can help me out. I am not that great with excel because I don't use it enough. I would gladly appreciate any help


Microsoft provides a good Excel template for invoicing-- you just fill in the blanks.

Send me a PM with your email address & company info & I'll create for you and forward back as email attachment.

Actually, your customer's "accountant" is playing an old game of delaying the check. As long as a piece of paper says "invoice" on it, has the buyer and seller info, item sold, and terms - it is a legal invoice.


----------



## KeystoneLawn&Landscaping (Jan 22, 2006)

I use invoices from Nebs business forms. The ones i use were fairly inexpensive. They are 5 1/2''x 8 1/2'' and fit in a portable register, so are easy to take with you. They are numbered with my logo on them.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

You could buy a invoice booklet and write them up by hand. Go to your local Walgreens or Office Depot . Use the date as your invoice # (ex. Jan 20,2006 = INV# 012006 )Good Luck :salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Keystone L.&.L. said:


> I use invoices from Nebs business forms. The ones i use were fairly inexpensive. They are 5 1/2''x 8 1/2'' and fit in a portable register, so are easy to take with you. They are numbered with my logo on them.


 That's what I use too,.. NEBS has a whole variety of forms & statements to choose from, & when ordering hundreds at a time, they're only a few cents each. You can pick from one of their logos, or they'll help you design your own. The statements that I use have a carbon-copy built in, so I have a copy & leave the customer with a copy,.. been working out great.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Go to staples and buy invoice software, the cheap stuff is like $20 and works great.


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

go www.clip.com and download the software it free :salute:


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

www.quick-invoice.com has pretty good software. I've been using it for lawn care as well as snow clearing. Good luck!


----------



## bald eagle (Nov 12, 2004)

*another freebie ya might consider...*

http://www.wef.net/invoicesOL/IOL_form.html


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I use quicken home and office it is a lot easier than quick books for me. It keeps my check book and does all my reports for taxes I just print it and take it to the tax dude. The program lets you do estimates and flip them to the bill if you land the job.. all the items you blii for are in the data base...


----------



## brad_diesel (Oct 1, 2005)

I recently downloaded the "blizzard Buster software" advertised on this site (upper right corner) tried it, loved it, bought it. its $219.00 but for everything it does, i feel it was well worth it. just sent out my january invoices using it, took half the time as my self made spreadsheets i used before. download the free test version and play with it a bit. it is the full version, you are limited to i think 5 customers until you purchase it, but you get to see everything that it does. I am very happy with it, worth the investment for me.
good luck!


----------

